# Wide hips?



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My female... she's really lean, but man does she have some "womanly" hips. I'd imagine females hips are wider than a males just for birthing purposes, but do you guys with females notice them having such womanly shape? Katya has these crazy meaty beefy hips.. maybe its her overall leanness just accenting it, or maybe her's are bigger than normal? She is exceptionally fast, and exceptionally high/far jumping, and spends a decent amount of time standing on her hind legs to get a better view/smell of things so maybe its just a lot of muscle. Here is a pic of her standing at the door pretty much straight down over her. Pretty sure her hips would be the limiting factor in squeezing through a fence hole lol.


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

We kid about our male having wide hips... we nick named him twully wully... your dog has a beautiful coat...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That's now wide hips... looks like well muscled thighs to me.....Good for you for having a fit and lean GSD! Too many fat ones out there and when their belly is so fat it goes straight back and you won't notice the muscle in the thigh so much...


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

That looks JUST like Jackson's butt!! My husband always laughs at his "huge butt".


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Dunno Hunter, I have 2 female shepherds here who look like that. I call the youngest one "Muscle Butt." Looks normal to me!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like a well muscled backside.

Maybe change her name to "J-Lo" :rofl:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

CassandGunnar said:


> Looks like a well muscled backside.
> 
> *Maybe change her name to "J-Lo*" :rofl:


Good one! :wub:


----------

